# Input Capital Corp - V.INP



## cevans (Mar 3, 2016)

Seems like an interesting company - profitable for all four quarters - why no love 

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/globe-investor/markets/stocks/summary/?symbol=INP&exchange=X


----------



## hollyhunter (Mar 10, 2016)

INP.V has an ongoing P/E of 12.85, which indicates that it is undervalued.


----------



## sridharcw (Jun 12, 2016)

Any thoughts or comments on the Mortgage Streams introduced by Input Capital In Jan 2018. 
The managements says its pilot has been successful and is planning a roll-out. 
Will this strategy pay-off in the medium to long run?
What are the expectations w.r. to next quarterly results ?


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

cevans said:


> why no love


Probably because the stock has performed at -13% annualized since it started trading a few years ago. It's now at $1, reaching new all time lows: http://schrts.co/eocx6B


----------



## doctrine (Sep 30, 2011)

I have been tracking this company, as I like the business model. Unfortunately, they have yet to demonstrate they can generate retained earnings. It may just be they need more scale, and they have been growing quite a bit.


----------

